# Im Back



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry guys, been away for a while. Just haven't had a lot of time to get on the computer in the past couple months....

It is gonna take me a month of sundays and a whole lot of Coors Lights to get caught up, how has everyone been?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Tommy! Nice to have you back. I was beginning to wonder!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The important thing is that you are back.... and have coors light....or the equivalent.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

and its good to be back.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

When can we expect the Coors Light to be delivered?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry, I gave up on the delivery process. People were getting mad when I shipped Rocky Mountain Refreshment to them with nothing but empty cans.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

So were we going to meet up and have that Coors Light to help catch you up or was the Coors just for you while you catch up ON THE COMPUTER?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that sounds interesting...I suspect a coyote calling trip to colorado in the future.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Now that sounds interesting...I suspect a coyote calling trip to colorado in the future.


I've been in state for about 9 months now. Am slowly but surely building up my calling spots. It's already evident that people are more open to letting come on their land to bust yotes and prairie dogs. Any time I ask someone they're immediately surprised that I WANT to come call coyotes. I'm hoping that'll be my "in" to hunting deer and turkey (and even some antelope) around here too.


----------

